
Is $100,000 middle class in America? - smaili
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/wonk/wp/2017/10/25/is-100000-middle-class-in-america/
======
DoodleBuggy
Obviously depends where you are located, and how you define middle class.

FWIW, this article offers a much better definition of middle class based on
historical standards in the USA:

> "we define the middle class as a set of financial attributes and assets that
> were widely considered an attainable norm in the 1960s"

[http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/are-you-
real...](http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/are-you-really-
middle-class/)

